# Splenda instead of Sugar?



## CremeBruleeFan

Does anyone bake with Splenda instead of sugar?  I love to bake but I don't bake as much as I would like because my dh doesn't want to gain weight.  If you do bake with Splenda, do you think the recipes taste just as good as with sugar and what is the measurement equivalent?  Thanks.


----------



## Chopstix

I know you can swap equal volumes (not weight) of splenda for sugar but only attempt this where sugar is used purely as a sweetener.  For example, don't use splenda where sugar's properties contribute to the form and texture of the baked item.  I found this out the hard way when I made a sponge cake - yuck! What a disaster. The cake didn't rise at all and was so dry.  It went straight to the trash bin.


----------



## Chef_Jen

I use splenda all the time including in my cakes... Butter Pecan tarts etc. I cook for a lot of diabetics and find it goes over really well

Ive used it on brulle etc. Again where it says cup of sugar sub with a cup of splenda. I like the Brown sugar as well.

Heres a link to the site where it tells you how to use it in the baking and how to get rise etc. 
http://www.splenda.com/page.jhtml?id=splenda/cookingbaking/nocal_tips.inc#vol

http://www.splenda.com/page.jhtml?id=splenda/cookingbaking/main.inc

Enjoy!


----------



## Michelemarie

Personally, I use no artificial sweeteners at all.  I don't know much about Splenda, but I did an extensive report on nutrasweet (asparatame) and was absolutely appauld at how it became "fda approved".  Even FDA employees stated, "What you think the FDA is doing and what the FDA is actually doing are two different things".  Very scary stuff. But like I said, I don't know about Splenda, but my humble opinion is better safe than sorry.


----------



## TATTRAT

I use splenda in alot of baking no/low carb desserts. You can use it cup for cup to sugar. End flavor is fine in my oppinion, but as mentioned earlier, don't use it if sugar is crucial to the product texture or finish.


----------



## scott123

There's a few forms of splenda. Regular granular splenda, which provides no sugary texture, only sweetness, and splenda for baking which is half sugar/half splenda. Splenda for baking produces decent results... but... it's still contains a lot of sugar/calories, imo. Using splenda for baking in conjunction with regular flour and butter (or even worse shortening) in baked goods isn't going to do much for helping your DH maintain his weight.


----------



## candelbc

Someone just asked me if I would make them my regular Fudge recipe with Splenda.. I've never worked with the stuff, but I can't imagine it boils the same..

-Brad


----------



## Chef_Jen

Brad read those links i posted it has recipes for all sorts and shows you how to boil bake etc with splenda enjoy!


----------



## unmuzzleme

I haven't personally tried swapping before, but my mother has (my dad has gained some unwanted lbs...)...

She said it was disastrous!  I think she mainly tried to swap the sugar in fruit pies and some cookies.  

I think it would probaby take some experimentation to get it right.  I've found Splenda to be WAY sweeter than sugar, when I've used it in my iced tea or coffee (which isn't often...I'm usually a black coffee and unsweet tea kind of girl!).

I think there is a Splenda Baking Blend (which contains some sugar) that might work better.  Good luck!


----------



## candelbc

Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> Brad read those links i posted it has recipes for all sorts and shows you how to boil bake etc with splenda enjoy!


 
Thanks Jen, I'll just have to give it a try.

Great information!

-Brad


----------



## dbshoupe

*I don't use Splenda for cooking*

For me, cooking with Splenda is a pain. When we do low-calorie dishes or desserts we always use Swerve Sweetener. It is a one-to-one substitute for sugar so there is no complicated formulas or measurements.

My wife and I cooked two batches of pancakes, one with sugar and the other with Swerve and we could not tell the difference. I'd love to hear if anyone else has tried it and what the results were .


----------

